# Resistance Soldering



## Joe Johnson (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been trying to improve my metal working skills and have been doing some brass side projects. Resistance soldering is starting to look more and more interesting and before I went any further and plunked down what looks like a nice bit of change I thought I would go fishing for some advice.

A few quick questions...
It looks like you can do a lot more detailed work with resistance over torch or gun. Is that true?

Since working in 1:20 uses a lot of brass, what wattage machine is recommended and who makes a good one?

Any good books or web sites one could recommend for more information?


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm looking into a RS solution myself. There are DIY options if you don't have the $500 for an American Beauty station.

The big advantage of resistance soldering is that all the heat is concentrated in the joint. So you're able to solder pieces next to each other without the heat of the second operation melting the previous joint. I've read that 250w is the minimum needed to solder jumpers to rails. Hopefully others will chime in.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Several years ago, I was looking for a resistance unit myself. Several online places I researched recommended PBL's system as opposed to less expensive alternatives. Not long afterward, I was at a train show, and PBL had a booth. Bought my unit from them there and have never been sorry.

I've generally not been one who cheaps out when buying tools. On those few occasions when I have, I was always sorry, and ended up having to replace the item with a better one within a short period.

MHO.

http://www.p-b-l.com/PBL2002/hotip_ht.html

If you plan to use this for large parts - large scale rail, etc., recommend you call them first, tell them what you plan to use it for, and get their feedback.


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

RS was the answer to the question "How can I reuse all these one foot sections of brass track without buying a ton (tonne for the rest of the world) of clamps?" I just cleaned and tinned the ends of the track sections, slipped brass rail joiners on the ends, and resistance soldered them together. After making three foot sections, I'd take a rail bender and run the piece through to get the radius I neeeded. Sweet!


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Joe,

Absolutely you can do more detailed work with resistance soldering equipment...

I have 250 Watt and 1100 Watt equipment from American Beauty, the 250W system will likely fill your needs. To be transparent I haven't utilized either considerably. Like you I was interested in incorporating brass modeling into my railroad hobby. Thus far I have reattached damaged handrails and such on an Accucraft GS4 purchased used and it worked great. I also purchased an Accucraft K4 that had been dropped and used the resistance equipment to strip detail parts from the boiler and other areas, again worked great! 

One of these days I'm going to roll my own boiler shells, fabricate cab shells and use the resistance equipment to solder parts and assemblies to all.

Michael


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Resistance soldering videos and information is widely available on the internet. Links below.

Google search resistance soldering 

Videos

Michael


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

You might keep an eye out on eBay. I just picked up a second-hand unit for under $100. They are on there occasionally


----------



## Joe Johnson (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Guys - lots of help.

I was looking at the American Beauty in the Micro Mark catalog. One big question I had was the Watts I needed to do general work - the 100 vs the 250. (thanks Michael)

Since I'm in no hurry, watching E-bay sounds good too.


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

Hello Joe,

If you can do some basic wiring, you can make your own. I have a multi wattage unit made from an old line transformer for an analog telephone. I have the option of 50, 100, 150 and 250 watts of power. I use a pincher style handset from Micro Mark and turn down stainless steel rivets to make my needle tips. It builds into a robust device that is very functional.
Have fun!

Don


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

A google search will yield lots of options for homemade units. If you can find the right parts it's possible to build a unit for under $50. I've been watching ebay on and off for about a year now for RS units, and they come and go. The Buy It Now option normally has a better price, but they go fast (under $150).


----------

